

Algorithm that summarizes text - anacleto
http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/algorithms.html

======
random_2azkXJ
NLP researcher here.

From a simple test, this tool is at the hobby level. The text is not
interpreted semantically, because the so-called summarization is nothing but
blocks of text from the original text, copied ad-literam. It lacks any kind of
rewording. My guess is that for content retrieval it employs the the most
rudimentary model one can think of [1], does a plain token indexation, then
chooses the blocks with the highest density of non-ordinary words.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_Boolean_model](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_Boolean_model)

~~~
alexwestin
This is no hobby level system. I've done side-by-side comparisons and they've
got something else going on here that beats other systems hands down. You've
also seemed to miss the fact that these guys are enabling the context to be
controlled using any word.

------
p1esk
I tried it on a couple of articles, and it failed miserably:
[http://newscenter.lbl.gov/2005/03/31/a-search-engine-that-
th...](http://newscenter.lbl.gov/2005/03/31/a-search-engine-that-thinks-
almost/) [http://www.wired.com/2015/02/silicon-valley-home-
schooling/](http://www.wired.com/2015/02/silicon-valley-home-schooling/)

------
mct1
That was pretty terrible. No matter what I put in I got nothing but word
salad.

------
biomimic
Cognitive Computing researcher here.

This system utilizes vector space and is based on a development at Lawrence
Berkeley National Laboratory:

[https://www.kaggle.com/c/word2vec-nlp-
tutorial/forums/t/1234...](https://www.kaggle.com/c/word2vec-nlp-
tutorial/forums/t/12349/word2vec-is-based-on-an-approach-from-lawrence-
berkeley-national-lab)

[http://genopharmix.com/biomimetic-
cognition/in_silico_cognit...](http://genopharmix.com/biomimetic-
cognition/in_silico_cognitive_biomimicry.html)

It's designed to mimic the process of human cognition aka AI.

It's fairly sophisticated as shown by its results.

------
alexwestin
[–]moridin007 1 point 1 day ago comparing this algorithm with the one i wrote
for wingztv.com (shameless plug) i am really shocked by how much better these
guys algo is. although mine was just kinda was hacked up. it just sees
sentences with more words in common and ranks then by it, and then i just grab
the top 5. this algo looks a lot more fancy O.o probably why it's a lot better
lol.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/InternetIsBeautiful/comments/2wqq5t/...](http://www.reddit.com/r/InternetIsBeautiful/comments/2wqq5t/autogenerated_article_summaries_for_mediumcom/)

